# 37e la honte :)



## cl97 (5 Août 2005)

C'est quoi cette histoire, on n'est que 37e au classement du podcast d'iTunes, mais que fait la police ? Mais que fait Cyril ?il m'avait jugé qu'on atterrirai direct dans le top 10 

Maintenant qu'on est sur iTunes, j'en connais un qui va râler pour sa bande passante


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Putain, j'ai cru que tu parlais de nos résultats de karting en voyant le titre du fil... Mais non, on était 27e. Soulagement.


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

Faudrait quand même qu'il ait un petit logo ce blog non ?


----------



## cl97 (5 Août 2005)

Comment interpréter les classements ? On est meilleur en podcasting ou en kart ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Comment interpréter les classements ? On est meilleur en podcasting ou en kart ?



 J'ai bien peur de connaître la réponse.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Comment interpréter les classements ? On est meilleur en podcasting ou en kart ?



En kart, en kart.


----------



## Nexka (5 Août 2005)

Ben ça dépend, vous êtes arrivé 27éme sur combien???  




edit: Rhooo il est coloré ce thread  Ya du rouge, du vert, du violet, du noir, du bleu!!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Tous ces karts qui tournaient, ils devaient bien y en avoir 200 ou 300... :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces karts qui tournaient, ils devaient bien y en avoir 200 ou 300... :affraid:


 

MDR   

Les 200 ou 300 c'est ceux qui vous ont doublé, ou ceux que vous avez doublé???


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> Les 200 ou 300 c'est ceux qui vous ont doublé, ou ceux que vous avez doublé???



Qu'on a doublé, mais à contresens.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces karts qui tournaient, ils devaient bien y en avoir 200 ou 300... :affraid:




Je pense même qu'à certains moment ils étaient 400.


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En kart, en kart.


 et dire qu'a un moment il faudra bien que mackie intervienne sur le podcast...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on a doublé, mais à contresens.



Allez, l'an prochain, je vous aide, ch'suis fort, moi en kart, pis à toutes sortes de kart ... belote, tarots, rami, coinchée etc ...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette histoire, on n'est que 37e au classement du podcast d'iTunes, mais que fait la police ? Mais que fait Cyril ?il m'avait jugé qu'on atterrirai direct dans le top 10
> 
> Maintenant qu'on est sur iTunes, j'en connais un qui va râler pour sa bande passante



Ca va encore monter.   Il sera dans le top 10 rapidement, j'en suis sur.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

actuellement le podcast est 21eme......


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Comment interpréter les classements ? On est meilleur en podcasting ou en kart ?



Autant de questions qui ne seront pas traitées dans cette émission.


----------



## cl97 (6 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Autant de questions qui ne seront pas traitées dans cette émission.



 Bon, on est 19e ! PLus que 18 places... et on pourra conclure brillamment qu'on est meilleur en podcasting qu'en kart...

cliquer ici : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...pp.store.DirectAction/viewPodcast?id=76192758


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

depuis quand vous faites confiance aux suisses ? à ce propos doc j'ai ta musique


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette dans sa signature a dit:
			
		

> Parfois il vaut mieux se *tarir* que de se faire tourner sept fois une langue dans sa bouche.
> N'achetez pas de fourures, volez-les !



T'as plus rien à boire :affraid: Bouges pas, je préviens les secours ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait quand même qu'il ait un petit logo ce blog non ?



c'est vrai ça, faudrait faire quelque chose, celui du widget MacG est pas mal.... 




(actuellement 20eme il perd des places.....)


----------



## cl97 (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand vous faites confiance aux suisses ? à ce propos doc j'ai ta musique



T'as raison, on peut pas leur faire confiance. Sur iTunes Suisse, on est que 42e.   Ca va faire les affaires de WebO


----------



## Malow (6 Août 2005)

Je postule où pour être interviewée ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

Dock&Vil a dit:
			
		

> Comment contacter le podcast ?
> 
> Plusieurs moyens sont à votre disposition pour nous contacter :
> - En laissant un commentaire sur ce blog
> ...


----------



## Malow (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Etant dans le "carré vip de MacG", je croyais qu'on allait me contacté...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Il faudrait faire un truc*
au sujet du ©ercle tiens


----------



## cl97 (6 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Etant dans le "carré vip de MacG", je croyais qu'on allait me contacté...



Qu'as-tu fait pour être dans la carré vip de MacG ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

si même les admins commencent à faire glisser les sujets je recommence le ski !


----------



## cl97 (6 Août 2005)

benjamin m'a dit : "Je pars trois semaines, tiens la baraque".

Après j'ai pas forcément tout compris quand il a dis "tiens la baraque". Ah si, il a dit une dernière chose : "en aucun cas, n'accepte jamais les avances de Mackie."


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Ah si, il a dit une dernière chose : "en aucun cas, n'accepte jamais les avances de Mackie."



Benjamin est un sage !


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Etant dans le "carré vip de MacG", je croyais qu'on allait me contacté...


 nan, nan, c'etait decontractée. 


les contractions c'est plus tard si n'est pas entrée dans ce carré en prenant tes precautions.


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> benjamin m'a dit : "Je pars trois semaines, tiens la baraque".
> 
> Après j'ai pas forcément tout compris quand il a dis "tiens la baraque". Ah si, il a dit une dernière chose : "en aucun cas, n'accepte jamais les avances de Mackie."



je ne fais pas des avances, mais des menaces


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais pas des avances, mais des menaces


genre "jé vai te banire" ou  " j'envoit les foto de ta seur à sm" ?


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

tu veux les photos de la sa soeur ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

ah mais volontier


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> genre "jé vai te banire" ou  " j'envoit les foto de ta seur à sm" ?



Les modos peuvent bannir les admins ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

Les enfants, nous sommes à deux doigts (c'est une image...) d'entrer au top ten d'iTunes et mackie n'est toujours pas admin : la civilisation est sauvée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, nous sommes à deux doigts (c'est une image...) d'entrer au top ten d'iTunes...



C'est fait. :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, nous sommes à deux doigts (c'est une image...) d'entrer au top ten d'iTunes et mackie n'est toujours pas admin : la civilisation est sauvée.




il y a même docevil dans mon itunes, putain c'est beau l'informatique :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a même docevil dans mon itunes, putain c'est beau l'informatique :rateau:



DocEvil est partout, mécréant !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Il est en chacun de nous..


----------



## maousse (6 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil est partout, mécréant !



Bientôt en couverture de paris match pour son mariage, à l'instar de feu Melles Chazal et Schönberg


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est en chacun de nous..




pas en moi en tout cas  (je viens de vérifier  )


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

ah je peux vous assurer que non !


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

tain je savais meme pas qu'il y avait un podcast macgé 
je m'abonne de ce pas


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas en moi en tout cas  (je viens de vérifier  )



Tu fais bien de vérifier, on ne sait jamais avec lui...


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien de vérifier, on ne sait jamais avec lui...




il est donc en toi  ?


----------



## cl97 (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais pas des avances, mais des menaces



en meme temps, il a ses arguments le bougre. Il me propose 2 ipod 20 GO. J'hésite  :hein:


----------



## cl97 (6 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je postule où pour être interviewée ?



mais d'abord, tu sais vraiment à quoi tu t'exposes ?    Et tu préfères être interviewé par qui ? Chacun a des méthodes d'interview très particulières... Cyril s'est isolé dans une ferme pour son avant-dernier entretien. En ce qui concerne DocEvil, je commence l'enquête à peine, mais il parait que c'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> ...En ce qui concerne DocEvil, je commence l'enquête à peine, mais il parait que c'est pas mal non plus...



Même à cette heure tardive, je n'oserais pas parler des métodes d'interview de DocEvil.   
C'est beaucoup trop hard, trop hot pour les forums de Macgé. 

Il utilise des méthodes très très spéciales pour vous décontracter avant l'interview...  

Je m'en remets à peine.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même à cette heure tardive, je n'oserais pas parler des métodes d'interview de DocEvil.
> C'est beaucoup trop hard, trop hot pour les forums de Macgé.
> 
> Il utilise des méthodes très très spéciales pour vous décontracter avant l'interview...
> ...



Et voilà... Avec vos conneries, mackie vient de me contacter. Il insiste pour que je l'interviewe personnellement. Il offre 3 iPods 20 Go. J'ai dit non.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... Avec vos conneries, mackie vient de me contacter. Il insiste pour que je l'interviewe personnellement. Il offre 3 iPods 20 Go. J'ai dit non.


prout

et si je croise un fan de rinocérose, ce groupe de chiasse de montpelier je le flingue


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... Avec vos conneries, mackie vient de me contacter. Il insiste pour que je l'interviewe personnellement. Il offre 3 iPods 20 Go. J'ai dit non.



Je refuse catégoriquement, impossible de faire un montage cohérent et un son audible avec ce sinistre personnage...  :mouais:   

'+


----------



## cl97 (7 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... Avec vos conneries, mackie vient de me contacter. Il insiste pour que je l'interviewe personnellement. Il offre 3 iPods 20 Go. J'ai dit non.



Tu as bien tort. Bon comme dirait Alain prost, on est dans les points


----------



## cl97 (7 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin est un sage !



J'ai des éléments qui me font penser le contraire


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des éléments qui me font penser le contraire


Tu peux lire les posts du Cercle ? :affraid:

Je jure sur la tête des modos que je ne connaissais pas la charte


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des éléments qui me font penser le contraire



C'est fou ce que deux ou trois iPods peuvent modifier une opinion !


----------



## cl97 (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux lire les posts du Cercle ? :affraid:



ca se passe ou encore ? C'est une secte ? Un plan drague ? Quand on vous dit que benjamin ne nous dit rien si ce n'est : "oui c'était sympa la dernière aes..."

J'en profite pour signaler que nous avons gagné une place !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> ca se passe ou encore ? C'est une secte ? Un plan drague ? Quand on vous dit que benjamin ne nous dit rien si ce n'est : "oui c'était sympa la dernière aes..."



C'est marrant, Cyril m'a dit la même chose. Il n'en avait jamais entendu parler.


----------



## daffyb (7 Août 2005)

Sixième place, pas mal


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

bof, c'est moi qui fait la loco.


----------



## poildec (8 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bof, c'est moi qui fait la loco.


salope !  :love:


----------



## Balooners (8 Août 2005)

Et voilà MacG est en 2ème place sur l'ITMS


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà MacG est en 2ème place sur l'ITMS


Ah enfin ...
... faur changer le titre alors


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

23 ème sur le store belge.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 23 ème sur le store belge.



Quoi ? 23e seulement ? Avec le nombre de macs que tu as réussi à caser ?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? 23e seulement ? Avec le nombre de macs que tu as réussi à caser ?



Avec les 60% de néerlandophones en Belgique, c'est déjà très très bien. 

(je cherchais d'ailleurs dans les 60-70 ièmes places.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà MacG est en 2ème place sur l'ITMS




on doit pas avoir le meme classement


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on doit pas avoir le meme classement




 

essaye l'ITMS france  
:hosto: :modop: :rateau:


----------



## BooBoo (8 Août 2005)

2nd sur l'ITMS France 

mais ca veut dire quoi ? il n'y a que les possesseur de Mac qui s'abonnent aux podCast ? ou alors est-ce que la secte Mac est la plus grosse secte de la communautée web ? (remplacer secte par famille si vous voulez )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Alors il vaut mieux rester fair-play.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

Xavier, Cyril, vous êtes des stars.  

Je propose que pour fêter ça vous chantiez, "tout nu et tout bronzé", dans le n°4 du PodCast Macgé.


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Xavier, Cyril, vous êtes des stars.
> 
> Je propose que pour fêter ça vous chantiez, "tout nu et tout bronzé", dans le n°4 du PodCast Macgé.


 manquera toujours l'image


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> manquera toujours l'image



Très juste, ce sera l'occasion d'intégrer la vidéo.   

Vivement le 4


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Je confirme...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Si on avait utilisé le lien rss, on était comptabilisé ? Avec le numéro 3 (après votre inscription) et son téléchargement, je crois que c'est chose faite. D'où la montée en flèche ?


----------



## cl97 (8 Août 2005)

cette première place, c'est grâce à mon lobby. Reste plus que le Canada (on n'est pas classé), le Luxembourg (on n'existe pas non plus), et les Suisses (21). Ah ces pièces rapportées de la francophonie. :rateau:  Par contre, les belges ont du goût, on est déjà 12e...

Sinon, en traînant dans les couloirs virtuels de MacG, j'en apprends de belles. Il paraît qu'on réinvente la franc-maçonnerie.


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en traînant dans les couloirs virtuels de MacG, j'en apprends de belles. Il paraît qu'on réinvente la franc-maçonnerie.




tu peu même la rejoindre  (enfin essayer)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en traînant dans les couloirs virtuels de MacG, j'en apprends de belles. Il paraît qu'on réinvente la franc-maçonnerie.



Mesdames et Messieurs, Christophe L., le gars le mieux informé de MacG. On applaudit bien fort.  :love:


----------



## cl97 (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu peu même la rejoindre  (enfin essayer)



attention, je suis l'un des très rares à avoir le pouvoir complet sur les forums et tu pourrais bientôt plus y accéder.    Je vais fonder mon mouvement si ça continue...


----------



## maousse (9 Août 2005)

http://www.tuaw.com/2005/08/08/itunes-podcast-ranking-hacked/


> the iTMS doesn't record how many people are subscribed to a podcast for its rankings, rather it just tallies how many times the 'Subscribe' button has been clicked



 

ça va jouer au chamboultou, je sens bien ça


----------



## cl97 (9 Août 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.tuaw.com/2005/08/08/itunes-podcast-ranking-hacked/
> 
> ça va jouer au chamboultou, je sens bien ça



TU sous-tends que nous trichons ? Moi je crois au contraire que si ils changent leur système de comptabilisation, cela nous profitera...

11e en belgique 18e en suisse,


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames et Messieurs, Christophe L., le gars le mieux informé de MacG. On applaudit bien fort.  :love:


J'en connais un qui a cafeté


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> 11e en belgique 18e en suisse,



Sans chercher à mettre la pression à qui que ce soit (je ne suis pas au courant de tout ce qui est tenté pour nous aider, mais je suis très reconnaissant envers tous ceux qui nous soutiennent, tant au niveau technique qu'au travers de leurs encouragments), il est certain qu'un meilleur référencement ne pourra que nous être profitable. En attendant, ces premiers résultats sont vraiment enthousiasmants.

Encore un grand merci à toutes et à tous.


----------



## bengilli (9 Août 2005)

et toujours pas de refresh sur l'icone du pc


----------

